# Scrap wood earrings



## Gixxerjoe04 (May 16, 2015)

Someone my wife knows wanted to make his gf/wife some earrings but I guess realized he couldn't do it, so I got volunteered to. Pretty easy to make, good way to use up pen blank cutoffs. I just chucked a scrap blank and used super glue to glue the piece I was going to use. Turned it round, sanded, parted off, repeat. Bought the earring backing at michaels, cost like $10 to make probably 40 or so pairs, used epoxy to attach the backing. Figured I'd charge like $12 a pair, pretty good return and think since usually it's women spending money at craft shows and on etsy, should be easy to sell especially since it's cheap. The person wanted oak for some reason so I used a piece of bourbon barrel, then I used a cutoff of amboyna and maple Burl. Pretty easy turning haha

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7 | Creative 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 16, 2015)

Nicely done Joe !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 16, 2015)

I can see you selling a ton of these. Good job!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (May 16, 2015)

I made my wife something similar for Mother's Day and have been informed that I am to make many pair of them to sell. Only difference is I went to a jewelry making supply store here and got sterling findings...


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (May 16, 2015)

If anyone does want to make earrings, make sure you get nickle free metal or sterling silver bc apparently a lot of women are allergic to nickle I assume.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Graybeard (May 17, 2015)

Super job, thanks for sharing.
Graybeard


----------

